# Microsoft disconnects Xbox gamers



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8354166.stm



> Thousands of gamers may have been cut off from Microsoft's online gaming service Xbox Live for modifying their consoles to play pirated games.
> 
> Online reports suggest that as many as 600,000 gamers may have been affected.
> 
> Microsoft confirmed that it had banned a "small percentage" of the 20 million Xbox Live users worldwide.


Ouch! WGA for Xbox....

.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Update:

Stephen Toulouse Director of policy and enforcement for Xbox LIVE receives death threats via home phone, decides to confront them on IRC, the calls stop, ballsy move Steve.

http://consoletech.net/forum/front-...-kill-xbox-live-policy-director.html#post1132


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Hackers find a way to un-ban Xbox 360 consoles!

http://consoletech.net/forum/front-...ox-360-consoles-let-games-begin.html#post1154

.


----------



## Abady (Jun 23, 2008)

Mumbodog said:


> Hackers find a way to un-ban Xbox 360 consoles!
> 
> http://consoletech.net/forum/front-...ox-360-consoles-let-games-begin.html#post1154
> 
> .


wow thanks 4 this valuable info


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> Hackers find a way to un-ban Xbox 360 consoles!
> 
> http://consoletech.net/forum/front-...ox-360-consoles-let-games-begin.html#post1154
> 
> .


That seems like an awful lot of effort. I wonder how MS will counter this, if at all.

Peace...


----------



## MrLOL2341 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mumbodog said:


> Hackers find a way to un-ban Xbox 360 consoles!
> 
> http://consoletech.net/forum/front-...ox-360-consoles-let-games-begin.html#post1154
> 
> .


true because everything is run by code 'n' script and can be hacked


----------

